# 2x Insurgency kostenlos



## Shaito (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

habe von dem letzten Humblebundle noch 2 Insurgency Keys übrig:

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=8bUc26yvWKawxk34

Die Keys müssen heute vor 19 Uhr eingelöst werden sonst verfallen sie. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## USA911 (9. Dezember 2014)

Super Danke, 1mal bekommen und laut dem link geht das ganze nur Heute. Habe es gerade erst nach 19 Uhr ausprobiert,funktionierte, keine Ahung inwieweit die Zeit limitierung läuft.


----------

